# WAIT....WHAT'S THAT SOUND.....WHY IT'S CREEPY PORN LAWYERS CELL SLAMMING SHUT !



## nononono (Nov 14, 2018)

*What's that SOUND ????*

*That's Creepy Porn Star Lawyer beating up a Woman......*

*Oh but he claims: *

*" She hit me first "*




*




*


*What's That Sound ???*

*That's Creepy Porn Star being " Slapped " with *
*felony Charges .......*


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2018)

*Goes any chance of you EVER having what was left of a reputation..........*

*Oh....by the way " Mikey "...don't go back to racing cars because racers *
*don't take kindly to backmarkers like you who abuse women....*

*You'd be better off sparring with " Tyrus " your New Huckleberry than getting *
*punted at 205 + mph off the Mulsanne Straight......*

*Karma Beoooch.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2018)

*" Night Night Bald Mikey the Lawyer who dates/beats young women only three years out of High School "*

*Mumbled by the " lurker " Friedhands while sipping his 45 oz Old English on a desolate *
*park bench in some obscure town.....*


----------

